# It's been awhile...



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Checkin' in...

I'm particularly enjoying 'name that cartridge' lately.

Haven't been around in awhile, but have to say...

I gotta give credit where it's due. I've been trying to kick myself into high gear for a few years now, but nothing took. Then, about 7-8 weeks ago, someone said something to me that struck a chord- here, on this forum. So, I pulled myself up by my booot-straps and did something about it. I transferred my biology and and wildlife resource credits, and am about to finish my certification.
Finally, I found a niche which I passionately pursue- with no discernible ceiling. So... thanks, y'all. Even if we don't get along.

Hey Bart (or Hogan, Wyo, or FBlade)... If you're open to abstract thought, I'd like to discuss I400 with you, some time.

Oh... random question...

What are y'all thoughts on a .22lr for CCW?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Do what you love and success will come. Also, all things considered, a grad degree will get you further than your run-of-the-mill bachelors. Stick with it and good luck.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

22LR and Concealed. Not for me, but it would be better then throwing rocks. If thats all you got , then thats what you should carry.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Dave Ramsey, on Money Talk 570am, might just tell you to pay off your student loans, stash a little cash for tough times, and set aside an extra $26.52/month until you have enough to buy a Kimber .45 or a small .38 wheel gun at the very least. I like the advice in the last post, so use what you've got until you can get something more substantial. Talk with Tree, he can hook you up with a good gun now, and you will not need to spend big bucks.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

SingleShot man said:


> What are y'all thoughts on a .22lr for CCW?


It's better than throwing rocks....

Edit: What's scary is that I posted this before I read Al's post. There is someone else that thinks like I do. :shock: :shock:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Sell the 22lr and then save a few bones and buy something else... on the human kind the 22 might be useful but the large critter kind... maybe not...


----------

